# 8 wk old - Barking cough and not eating - v worried - pls help



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi, 

My 8 week old suffers from really really bad reflux and projectile vomiting.
Consequently she is only 10lb 11 and is a poor feeder.

She caught a cold from my Ds last week and has developed a really BARKING cough and struggles and struggles for her breath after.  She has only had 1 4oz feed in the last 3 days, apart from that she is taking barely an ounce every 4/5 hours and then losing some of it.  She is dopey and pale and her fontanelle on her head seems quite 'depressed'.  

I took her to the GP two days ago and she said her lower ribs were 'working harder than normal' but just to keep her warm and wait for it to pass. 
I am worried about the lack of food and fluid and the dopiness 
- should I take things further tonight?
Would be grateful for advice.

Imogen


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Imo,
I have IMed you, hun
Love
Dee
xxx

J - have copied you into the IM xxx


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Just to say a huge THANK YOU to Dee for her support and advice.

I called NHS 24, and they told me to take Annabelle into A&E where she certainly needed to be as she is still now on oxygen for an acute respiratory tract infection - I think they said bronchiolitis ? . We hope to have her home over the weekend, but no promises from them yet.

THANKS AGAIN to Dee and to FF for being there to support me when I've needed it.

Imogen.x.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Wishing Annabelle  a speedy recovery and hope she is home with you very soon Imogen.

Love kImx x x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Imogen

So sorry for not being able to reply to you...we have pc/ internet problems

Dee- thankyou  

How is annabelle now?

Jxxx


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi,  

At hozzy's advice brought her home this lunchtime.  
No meds or advice given.

She's been coughing her wee heart up ever since.

Is there anything I can do to help her?
Can I sit with her in a steamy bathroom for 10 mins?
Do I put her in a snowsuit and take her out in the cool night air?
Can I give her 2.5ml Calpol if it's really bad in the night? (given that she's on motilium and mups and calpol for her reflux anyway).

Just want to soothe her - she sounds soooo sore and looks sooo shattered (and shes lost nearly a pound)!

Imogen.x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

my DS had bronchiolitis but he was 8 months rather than 8 wks.

I bought a humidifier and it worked really well, I left it on all night and it really helped him.

Sitting in the steamy rm is fine although the cool air, outside, will probably make her cough more, I used medised when DS was unwell, it dried up the secetions in his nose making it easier for him to breathe at night and it is meant to help them sleep too, it contains paracetamol so its a good 2 in 1.

The pharmacist suggested it to me, I must have looked dreadful.

Any worries about her in the night abd you need to phone the ward she has been on or even go back to A & E, don't feel like you are being an hysterical parent, your baby isn't well.

Take care x


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi Oink,

I don't have medised and am miles from a shop but I will get some tomorrow.
She is screaming blue murder as she keeps wakening up from her cough.
Either they were lying to us on the ward about how 'settled' she was or we are doing something wrong  
Can I give her a drop of Calpol (given her other meds) to try and settle her, as she is so tired

Cheers.
Imogen.x.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Imogen

She can have calpol (2.5 ml) so long as she isnt on any other medicines containing paracetamol.

It will help with soreness but wont help her to sleep or help with the coughing.

If she has suddenly become unsettled again, take her back to the hospital. If she doesnt manage her feeds also because of the coughing take her back.

I think you may have a long night on your hands hun  

Jxxx


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi Jeanette, 

Annabelle is beginning to improve, I think.  Her cough is slowly easing (tho still bad at night) and she is getting her appetitie back, thank goodness.  I did resort to 2.4ml Calpol on one occasion, which I think is not bad really  

My question is, as she missed her 1st set of injections at 8 wks as she was really ill, and again this week as I thought her not well enough yet, her next chance (if we can get the appt) is next week when she will be 10 weeks old. 
Is this okay, and if so, do all her next sets of injections have to be moved forward to take account of her first set being 2 wks late

I know I should be able to ask my own HV this but she is utterley useless and totally disinterested so I need to ask on FF!

thanks.
love, Imogen.x.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Imogen

So glad that Annabelle is slowly being to improve.  

Its fine that she has her imms next week (so long as she is 100% better and eating/ drinking normally). Her 2nd will then be given 4 weeks after ....then 3rd 4 weeks after that.

Its important that she has her jabs as she has been so poorly, but if she isn't well you can always think about delaying them for a week.

Jxx


----------

